# Lathe Jaws



## Alexander (May 18, 2019)

@kylemp and I have been working on this project for some time now. The idea is to make soft jaws that will fit an 8 inch manual chuck. This has proven to be more difficult than it sounds. The main challenge is recreating the teeth that engage the scroll plate. I didn't realize the geometry is this complicated. We did make one jaw that works in my chuck.  It turns out that my 8 inch GS 3 jaw and his 8 inch Bison 6 jaw take the same jaws.


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2019)

Looks very good.

I have to make outside jaws for one of my 8” chucks as well. It only came with one of them.

I am hoping to use the internal ones as a template in my Pantograph “copying mode” as internal ones should have the same tooth pattern as the outside ones.

I’ll post the results as I get the project done...


----------



## Brian Ross (May 20, 2019)

Stefan Gotteswinter made a set of scroll chuck jaws a few years ago. Here is the first of three videos:


----------

